
5 Steps from Monolith to Microservices - jasdeepkhalsa
https://bitbucket.org/blog/5-steps-from-monolith-to-microservices
======
jasdeepkhalsa
Before you begin your journey from monolith to microservices, there are some
basic steps anyone can take to ensure success. Here’s the approach I like to
take to “dismantle the monolith.”

